
Ask HN: How do you remain anonymous on the internet? - kyo3
Edit for a little more clarity: I thought about using a VPN just to have a little less of a footprint online, but it was just annoying to setup due to the provider I used being marked as spam. I also read later there was little to no point in doing this.<p>It probably had little effect in light of recent NSA news, but I also switched to Linux to have a little less minimal spying done on compared to Windows 10.<p>In short, I understand some trail is a necessary evil and this may end up being &quot;if they want you, they&#x27;ll find you&quot;, but I wanted to see what steps are generally taken to avoid leaving gaping holes of myself on the internet&#x27;s virtual floor.
======
mattbgates
I personally don't, but I'm sure it can be done. Here is just some things you
can do:

1\. Use a fake name.

2\. Use an email that isn't personally identifiable.

3\. Get yourself a P.O. Box and have everything sent there (for when you order
packages on Amazon) (you can still be identified offline, as there's no way to
get a P.O. Box nowadays without actual proof of identification and residency)

> USPS has good deals.. I'm paying about $5/month for a small box (purchase of
> an entire year) ... as a web app developer with a business, I really didn't
> want my home address to be known, so this worked for me to at least keep my
> address somewhat anonymous, but they are all mostly inexpensive, and even if
> it doesn't fit into your mailbox, they'll just hold it at the Post Office
> for you with a notice on your mailbox to pick it up at the counter

4\. You will have to buy gift cards at Walmart so you can purchase at Amazon
and other websites.

------
Jonnax
Your browser leaks a lot of information about you:
[https://panopticlick.eff.org/](https://panopticlick.eff.org/) Have a look at
the detailed stats from your browser on that site. Incognito mode don't help
for these.

~~~
twobyfour
Heh, my ad blocker prevents me from opening one of the URLs that redirects to.

------
cypherg
Don't use any social media.

Don't use the same handle/screenname twice.

Don't allow javascript.

Do use unique 'throw away' email addresses.

Do use unique/long passphrases for everything.

Do use Tor browser with all plugins disabled.

Do use an OS like Tails if you're worried about leaking your true IP.

------
jrnichols
A few good ideas:

don't use the same name on websites. unique username and strong password for
each of them.

Use a browser like Brave if you can, or use Ghostery/ublock/etc.

Don't use _anything_ Google at all.

Avoid Facebook the best you can.

I think the VPN is a good idea, and I haven't had one being marked as spam
ever. PIA has been decent and has end points in the state that I'm in.

If you want to be a little more obscure, do all of the above but from a
virtual machine running Linux. Periodically wipe & restore the virtual
machine.

It depends on how anonymous you want to be.

------
Bakary
The other commenters have given you some good technical advice.
privacytools.io provides a basic overview, which is commendable.

However, it's worth investigating in detail what exactly it is you worry
about, and what privacy goals you have. Once you have a clear definition of
those, write it down and think long and hard about whether it should inform
your behavior. I used to be obsessed with privacy but after using this method
I understood that I was in fact responding to a different set of emotions
which manifested themselves into this. This led me to abandon my previous
concerns and take the calculated risk between the convenience of internet
services and the potential but nebulous harm that might come to me as a result
of data trails.

------
SirLJ
Depends how paranoid you want to get: pay only cash, don't use credit/debit
cards, wear sunglasses and a hat in public to avoid being "digitized" by
cameras and mobile phones. Don't drive a car (use a cab off the street), don't
use a cell phone and use only public computers (like in a library)...

------
savethefuture
It would depend on WHAT/WHO you are trying to remain anonymous from.

~~~
kyo3
I updated the OP, but in short what I can with some effort.

------
slvrspoon
try using Abine's Blur to create alias credentials EVERY time you sign up for
something. www.abine.com disclaimer: i'm a co-founder.

------
Everula
VPN, TOR browser, no?

